# What are these in my lawn?



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

I found 4 or 5 of these in my 5000 sq ft lawn. One of them had ants all over it but the others did not. I don't see any legs or other indication that this was once a living organism.

Sorry that's the best my phone does! I posted full size images so you should be able to click & zoom in.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

And I found this guy this morning. Almost dead:


----------

